# What is causing the crash of my audio interface?



## Fysik (May 19, 2020)

I already posted this on other places, but didn't get any answers so far, so maybe someone here can help me.
Last week I was recordings some improvisations with a friend of mine. And every 30 seconds or so my audio interface crashed and restarted with a very annoying click sound. So it was pretty much impossible to have a good recording session, without clicks, crashes and pops.
The setup was the following:

4 mics
Ableton session with one soft synth (Diva)
Behringer FCA1616 Audio Interface
MacBook Pro with Intel Core i7 3,3GHz and 16Gb of Ram
After every crash I increased the buffer depth of the audio interface starting from 250 samples up to 2200 samples, but it still crashed over and over again in somewhat the same time intervals (30-40s).
I am very curious what the source of the crashes are. I thought, that it has to do something with my audio interface, since it is a rather low-end audio interface. But after some research with google I found a lot of different opinions and the audio interface was rarely mentioned as the source of the problem. So before I commit to buying a new audio interface I wanted to get advice here


----------



## HeliaVox (May 19, 2020)

What OS are you using? 
Are you using the most updated drivers for Firewire/USB as posted on the Behringer website? 
Are they compatible with the OS you are using? 
The only other thing I can think of is if your sample rate of your project and the interface aren't the same.


----------



## Fysik (May 19, 2020)

I use the audio interface with two different machines. On my MacBook is HighSierra on my Computer is Windows 10. I experience the problem on both machines. But the frequency of the crashes increases with the information load. I use the USB drivers they posted on the Behringer website and apparently they are compatible.
I am wondering if this has something to do with the data transmission the Audio Interface has to handle and since it is only USB 2.0 it can't handle the amount of information in big sessions and thus crashes.
This is also my main concern. Their support stated, that they won't release new drivers so it pretty much is a lost cause, however I want to learn from this, so I know what my next audio interface needs.


----------



## HeliaVox (May 21, 2020)

During my precursory research on the interface I noticed that it didn't get good reviews and that there were multiple complaints about the interface crashing. 
I just think it was a crappy product, just from what I have read.
Also it looks like its discontinued, and I'm thinking you might just have to get another interface.
Do your research ahead of time and see if you can find any mentions of how your future sound card works with your specific systems. 
Good luck in your search!


----------



## Fysik (May 21, 2020)

That really is a bummer.
So as a replacement I was thinking about actually going the big step to an Apollo Twin and hook it up with additional mic inputs. I am really afraid of having the same trouble with my next audio interface, which is the main reason I am thinking about going with the Apollo. 
Long story short: Do you think that concern is legitimate or would something like the Focusrite stuff do the job as well?


----------



## HeliaVox (May 22, 2020)

I don't know how your setup is, what gear you have, or what your goals or experience are, so I can't make specific recommendations.
Depending on your input/output needs, and whether you need the external plug in processing, these are the names that I personally trust.
Remember, this is just my opinion from what I've used and read about.
Other people may have had no problems with any of their devices, while others may have had many with the same device.
Thats why doing the research for your specific needs/setup are important. How well will the devices run on High Sierra, how old is your computer and can it handle the processing needed?


But these are the brands I recommend for USB connections: Presonus, Focusrite, Apogee, RME, and Universal Audio.


----------

